# New etching laser in the embroidery machine



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I just see this video because i was doing reseach about if they can make a single head embroidery machine with the laser attached and i found it well check out they website is: BITO e.laser Machine
but if you guys want see the video is in you tube : and i dont know if they said under $25,000 dollars just for the laser or the embroidery machine with the laser together? i hope some one can answer the question.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teCqkyBXZPw&feature=related[/media]


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Robert,
that is pretty cool. I've seen really huge ones, but never anything that bolted onto a small format. I'll have to check that out at my next show. That price seems high one way or another.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Im not sure about the price Z. That is what the video said. I even talk yet to any of the distributors, but i know the tajima company make their own also but i dont know how much will they go for it.
And i dont know about tajima but the last video from proel laser is seems like they just used as the needle number one as the lasser function so the presser foot of the machine still go up and down but it dosent sewing bucause dosent have a needle on it or is not thread. And this video from tajima the dust tube dosent let watch the back of the needles maybe they do the same function as the happy machine with the E-lasser or proel lasser i dont know about that.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALU1S7eu5b8[/media]
ROBERT.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Uno mas, if you just think. The pricess of the embroidery machines are around $13,000 -$15,000 dollars and the lassers engravers about $10,000 dollars so do the math i think thats is what they go for it, maybe im wrong.
But like they said proel can install in a used one embroidery machine their lasser. 
To me i just got one question to this guys what about the people that they owned embroidery machines with a single needle like me?
because i have and inbro usa 12 colors but is just a single needle.
I guess im not one of the lucky's ones.
Robert.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw this machine at a show last year. It was $25,000 for the laser. It really didn't take up too much space next to the single-head embroidery machine. You do need to have ventilation for the fumes from whatever you are cutting.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I saw this machine at a show last year. It was $25,000 for the laser. It really didn't take up too much space next to the single-head embroidery machine. You do need to have ventilation for the fumes from whatever you are cutting.


What show did you see this at? Do you remember what manufacturer had it? I am going to the NBM shows tomorrow and I never remember seeing anything like it at their shows but I may have just missed it. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw it at ISS Ft. Worth. I don't remember who was selling it.
I don't think it will be at NBM Ft. Worth but I haven't checked
the exhibitor list lately. I will be at NBM Friday and Saturday 
and will look for it.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Well to me i think $25,000 dollars is alot just for the lasser insted i think you can buy a big lasser engraver and traing to make work and you can make also wood work in those better then just twill or patches in a t-shirt.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello guys did any one own a tajima single head with a lasser? i would like to know because that machine looks nice but the price that they told me is so high. Aroud $40,000 dollars that is to much.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it's nice that they have a sign saying Patented while sewing a Trademark protected logo.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

binki said:


> it's nice that they have a sign saying Patented while sewing a Trademark protected logo.


Are you referring to "Hirsch"?.... They're the distributor for Tajima in north America.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I asked a Tajima dealer on the laser on a Tajima Neo. I believe it was about 18,000 just for laser and software.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

zoom_monster said:


> Are you referring to "Hirsch"?.... They're the distributor for Tajima in north America.


 
i am referring to the video from the op at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont remember the model of the laser. Yes it was Hirsch Tajima-Chicago office.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Steve,
I think you can use any software for embroidery because in the instructions said insted the machine get the order to embroidery use the cutline for the lasser i thing if you have probably the decostudio or wilcom may will work i dont think every that own sofware like those got buy the software, and since you said just for the lasser righ $18,000? 
so if you own a tajima can they install and you machine and for how much more the instalation?
Thanks Robert.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I would think you could set up any vector based software. I have a versacamm and use corel and put in cut lines.

Thinking back I think they had a neo plus with display. not sure if the graphic display is need that or not.

I looked for my quote but that was on my old computer I lost to lightning.

We dont have enough market for machine laser.


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kind of strange to hear laser talk on the t-shirt forums. I engrave rotary not laser but the same idea applies, engravers use vector files ESP. Using the drivers for which ever machine you have. Just like a printer.
Can you do cloth with a laser yes, and more. If you want to invest a lot of money into an attachment for a embroidery machine. Then I would also like a true laser engraver with the correct set you need. Like a pass through door and the engraving height large enough to get large items in. And don't let them tell you all this can be done without a exhaust system, it'll drive you out of there.
Justs a lot of if's with that idea, sounds good put keep looking at it.
Check Universal Laser Systems - Laser Cutting, Laser Marking, Laser Graphic Imaging, Laser Engraving Laser Equipment, Laser Machines and some of the other laser companies,
Pricing kind of goes by how big the table is, speed I thi, watts for the laser itself. Could find a large one used also.
Oh and one more thing how much will it cost to replace the laser when it goes out?
Just my 2 cents, hope it helps


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello guys I know this is and old post but here is what Marshal was talking about using a simple laser cutter to do the aplique or reverse aplique like this guys I'm UK. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz2XU2cNcwo
Robert.


----------



## Mike11113333 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does Barudan have this?


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike u can add the laser to any machine I guess in most all the ones that they have more then 1 needle because I think to me is like they are using the first needle to run the laser well that what I been see in some of the portable laser.


----------

